# Military Catalogue



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

An interesting item on Eb*y

Military

If any one buys it could they do me a copy









Paul D


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Diagram of watch looks like a CWC navy divers, greatly improved upon by Broadarrow!!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Sort of, although these documents are pre quartz MOD issue watches, so it's more like an Omega Seamaster 300, which the CWC happens to look like, and which the Broadarrow also looks like - Spooky, eh ?? 

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's just purely coincidental.


----------

